# Sharing the joy!!!



## shimmer (Jan 26, 2001)

Hello everyone

I have a new job!!! I found the perfect job for me, I think, and at the perfect time. I will be working in a "Chocolate Cafe" that sells chocolates and also is a dessert place. And if all goes well, I'm told they want me to become the assistant manager. I'm amazed! It's an elegant, relaxing atmosphere in the same area as most of the ritzy restaurants in Indianapolis, and the manager and I think the same way and have the same customer service philosophy. I just never expected something so appealing right at the beginning. Hopefully it will teach me a lot about the management side of things as well as creating atmosphere (which is almost more intriguing to me than the food... well almost). 

Apart from that, the chocolate at this place is incredible and has been featured in Chocolatier in the past. 

Just thought I'd share!!!!

~~Shimmer~~


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

How wonderful, Shimmer. I hope you will be happy in «Chocolate World». I know I would!


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## campchef (Jan 5, 2001)

Rock On, Shimmer! Good luck.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Congradualations!

Is this like a coffee shop but a chocolate shop with seats? Sounds interesting. Will you be making the chocolates too? Is it just a retail location or are they doing alot of business wholesale too?

Give us some examples of the types of chocolates they feature if you have the time?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That is great Shimmer! Congratulations I hope you will be happy there.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Congratulations Shimmer! Sounds like a wonderful job and a terrific opportunity.

Feel free to share as much of the chocolate as you like.


----------



## pastrychef_den (Jun 30, 2001)

Congratulations!!! Good luck...

I know you'll have a great time there and I know it will provide a great learning opportunity for you. 

Keep us Posted...


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'm looking forward to hearing more about the place, and your job there.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good going, Shimmer! I hope this leads you to wonderful things.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Congratulations, Shimmer! That sounds like a fun place to work


----------

